# surf fishing Galveston



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

where is the best place to fish from the surf me and a couple of buddies want to try to go catch some sharks and stuff but dont know where to go in Galveston we also are thinking about going to highlands to fish since it is closer to home is there any difference to this two fishing areas


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

san luis pass by the water tower


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Pretty much find a piece of beach and set up. Its not so much what beach you fish as it is where you put your bait.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I would fish alittle closer to the mouth of SLP probably by the car bodies. I use Access #5. Good luck in the wind, be careful if your yaking out baits.


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

were trying to find a kayak to borrow from somebody for the weekend but we have not found one yet i will look around for access five thanks guys


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

sometimes you can go out at low tide and see the breaks in the first sand bar , i've set up at these spots and did ok once tide came in . good luck .


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

ya i set up down there on the Freeport side we didnt do so good all night till like 4 in the morning the tide and BAIT came in and we caught some keeper reads


----------



## burk09 (Nov 2, 2009)

reds


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

look up Bryan beach in Freeport or the car bodies at SLP

skip galveston


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> look up Bryan beach in Freeport or the car bodies at SLP
> 
> skip galveston


I'd skip Galveston as well. IMHO, High Island has far better fishing than Galveston.


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

if highisland is close to you thats where you need to go, there are some nice reds and sharks out there.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree HI is my favorite place for BTB fishing. And I have caught some casting from the beach. But if you can run the baits out futher with a yak I usually catch more.


----------

